# Dubai anyone?



## James G (Aug 15, 2020)

I noticed that Interval has several resorts in Dubai, although they may be cheaper just to rent rather than do an exchange. I haven't done the research yet.  I have never been to the UAE.  For those that have been there, is it worth the trip?  We're talking 18 hour flights and I'm getting a little sore just thinking about that!  However, the place looks like it has a lot to offer.  What can all of you tell me?


----------



## MICROZE (Aug 16, 2020)

James G said:


> I noticed that Interval has several resorts in Dubai, although they may be cheaper just to rent rather than do an exchange. I haven't done the research yet.  I have never been to the UAE.  For those that have been there, is it worth the trip?  We're talking 18 hour flights and I'm getting a little sore just thinking about that!  However, the place looks like it has a lot to offer.  What can all of you tell me?


Had a trip planned for Aug-2020 but due to COVID we rescheduled to Mar-2021.
Used Bonvoy points for a Multi-Country trip:

Dubai: 5-Days [280K-Bonvoy Al Maha]
Mussoorie, India: 5-Days [140K-Bonvoy JW Marriott]
Mumbai, India: 10-Days [$120/Night St. Regis]
Mauritius: 5-Days [240K-Bonvoy St. Regis]
Maldives: 5-Days [400K-Bonvoy St. Regis]

Dubai: There is much to do including Sand-Dune'ing, Desert-Safari [with Camel rides], Worlds Tallest-Tower, Indoor-Skiing, Gold-Souk Shopping, Dow-Rides, Palm-Island, Ferrari-World, Grand-Mosque, Dubai-Marina and more. Maybe the Dubai-Wheel [worlds tallest] will soon open.

Flights: You are right that the journey is long from the West-Coast to Asia over Europe.
Emirates has a Non-Stop LAX -> DXB 16hrs. However, we managed to get decent Business-Fares for ~$3k.


----------



## mav (Aug 17, 2020)

We spent 1 month in the UAE a few years ago, and spent time in 5 of the 7 Emirates.  One of the Emirates we only spent the day. Enjoyed our entire stay, it was interesting to say the least. The breakfast buffets are the most amazing I have ever seen, but that is all over the Middle East. I am a vegetarian , and I have a field  day there. There are items on the breakfast buffets you never see elsewhere, humus, falafel, dates stuffed with walnuts, every kind of nuts there are, vegetable samosa, lentil soup, the list goes on. There is something for everyone, the typical US ,UK, Asian  breakfast etc. and its all incredible. You have to see it to believe it. The fruits are fantastic. The service in hotels is amazing, the hotels fabulous.  DH and I really enjoy seeing different areas of the world, seeing the different cultures and the differences in each country.  Can't wait til the borders open up again everywhere.


----------



## TravelAmore (Oct 7, 2021)

Wow, MR! Impressive  
I have a trip scheduled for January 2022.
8 days Abu Dhabi and 10 days Dubai.
Getting away with 280K for 5 days @ Al Maha was a BARGAIN!  The going rate now is 100,000 night.
I'd love to know the provider used for the desert safari as I am shopping for providers now...


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 7, 2021)

When I was in Dubai it seemed the most popular event was shopping. The entire city seemed like it was comprised of shops, restaurants and hotels. Oh, and Atlantis. 

We had to search for a museum (though interesting, once we found it!). 

We enjoyed a private night “safari and astronomy tour”.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 7, 2021)

TravelAmore said:


> I'd love to know the provider used for the desert safari as I am shopping for providers now...



Fwiw, this was the safari we went on… it was great.









						Stargazing in Dubai on Private Night Safari with Eco-Walk
					

Discover the Dubai desert after dark and be taken on a journey through the Dubai sky. Search for nocturnal animals and indulge in a delicious Arabic dinner




					www.platinum-heritage.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelAmore (Oct 8, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Fwiw, this was the safari we went on… it was great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken555 - that's the website I've been on twice this week: Platinum-Heritage. Want to spend the night, tho so considering the overnight safari.  Thanks for letting me know it was great!


----------



## marmite (Oct 8, 2021)

I was scheduled to leave for an Azamara Middle East cruise out of Dubai a day after the no-travel order for Canada was announced.  So it all got cancelled, yet I was already packed.  Everyone has their vacations cancelled story, that was my first of many!

So anyhow, I did a ton of research on that whole region but didn't get to go.  Putting a pin in that idea until travelling becomes easier.

The Platinum Heritage company is where I was booking "Heritage" category tours (old Land Rovers are my true love).  There are also some Falconry tours (even with luxury breakfasts) that sounded good too  -- take a look at Royal Shaheen company for falconry.

I had looked into the timeshares available, but I didn't really think I needed a whole week in Dubai.  Also, several were all-inclusive and you have to pay for the number of guests the room 'can' accommodate.   I usually like to book a 2 bedroom regardless of how few are going on vacation with me.  

You may know this already, but Dubai has a very long layout of coastline, you will want to choose carefully where you stay.  I think the quality will be good, but you also get what you pay for (especially there!).


----------



## MICROZE (Oct 9, 2021)

TravelAmore said:


> Wow, MR! Impressive
> I have a trip scheduled for January 2022.
> 8 days Abu Dhabi and 10 days Dubai.
> Getting away with 280K for 5 days @ Al Maha was a BARGAIN!  The going rate now is 100,000 night.
> I'd love to know the provider used for the desert safari as I am shopping for providers now...


Since the last trip was canceled we moved the trip to Dec.

Here's the new schedule. Hoping it doesn't get canceled.

Dubai: 5-Days [340K-Bonvoy Al Maha] x 3-Rooms
Mumbai, India: 10-Days [$120/Night St. Regis]
Mauritius: 5-Days [240K-Bonvoy St. Regis] x 2-Rooms
Maldives: 5-Days [400K-Bonvoy St. Regis] x 2 Rooms
Al Maha is a 100% All-Inclusive resort.
Confirmed with the hotel that my bookings are all AI [Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner] making the 340K-Bonvoy rate a good value.
AI also includes 2 excursions Per-Person/Day [Desert-Safaris is one of the excursions we can choose].


----------



## marmite (Oct 9, 2021)

Your schedule looks fantastic, Al Maha will be superb.  Have an amazing trip. Mauritius and Maldives is in my 2023 plan -- would love you to report back on this thread when you return!


----------



## TravelAmore (Oct 10, 2021)

Ahhhh, MR, so the March 21 trip was rescheduled as well. Can't wait to hear your report on the entire trip. India is on my bucket list.
Al Maha will be fabulous! And, at 340K for 5 nights, still a bargain. It is indeed all-inclusive, although it is interesting the "marketing" used to show different rate levels. 

Since Al Maha is out of my budget for this trip...now considering the RC Ras Al Khaimah or spending a couple of nights in the Abu Dhabi desert at the Al Wathba (Luxury Hotel), which used to be a Jumeirah property.
Anyone with experience or viewpoints of either property?? Would love to do a head-to-head comparison.


----------

